# Mighty mouse - doesn't live up to it's name



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi

The Mighty mouse is the only mouse I have ever used on my mac as I switched from "windows" on april, but the Mighty Mouse (wired) Has given me porbelms:

Ball can't be cleaned and won't work
and WORSE of all .. the mouse on the screen randomly moves! What can I do?

*The Doctor*


----------



## infinite-loop (Jul 26, 2006)

You could buy a USB trackball & never have the horror of using a mouse ever again..!!


----------



## sgould (Jul 26, 2006)

What ball? !!

The random jumping to a corner of the screen seemed to happen if the mouse mat has a screen printed image on it (lots of amall dots).  Since changing to a bit of carpet (a real mat!!) it has not happened.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2006)

Yea I could use a trackball, but that is a bad idea, the actal mouse is great it's the Jumping and the Mouse ball that can't be cleaned (for the 360 scrolling)

I wonder if the bluetooth one is better, apprently It has better optical thingy lol.

*The Doctor*

P.S My mouse still jumps ... I will find a nice surface, but the whole point of a optical mouse is so it doesn't do that!


----------



## adambyte (Jul 26, 2006)

Traditional rubber-style (without the hard top) mouse pads are good for optical mice. I've found that anything with the slightest bit of glossiness (plastic-top mouse pads, magazines, glass desks) will send an optical mouse to crazy-land.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2006)

Yep, Plastic topped and free lol

Altho, the way optical is adversited is Any terrain, In saying that the new Bluetooth Mighty Mouse has a better Sensor apprently, So I might go for that to.

Thank you

*The Doctor*


----------



## fryke (Jul 26, 2006)

"What ball? !!" depends on which post you're referring to, sgould. The first one meant the scroll-ball of the Mighty Mouse, the second meant a trackball:

Something like this:







It generally works like a MacBook's trackpad, but with a big central ball to move around. Notebooks, before Apple introduced the trackpad with the PowerBook 500 series a long time ago, used little trackballs instead of a mouse.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2006)

I Was talking about the 360 scrolling trackball which is crap lol


The only apple hardware I hate... I LOVE the keyboard, esp. the big keys

Should I go for the more powrful laaser and wirless Mighty mouse, or something else?

Any Ideas?


*The Doctor*

This thread continues on the next page >>


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 26, 2006)

For cleaning that little scroll ball, try the technique from this little article.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302417


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 26, 2006)

I didn't know Apple had a thing about cleaning it.

Good find

*The Doctor*


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 27, 2006)

I think a $20 wireless optical mouse from Logitech or Microsoft would probably outperform the Mighty Mouse with its tail tied behind its back ('course it wouldn't a tail).

Doug


----------



## fryke (Jul 27, 2006)

Mighty Mice, despite the name, just aren't that good mice. So I, too, would recommend something else instead. Go find out what you like to work with...


----------



## just4funuk (Jul 27, 2006)

Brought imac G4 secondhand came with Mighty Mouse ball didn't work scrolling downwards thought pos faulty .Looked on Apple's site suggest turning mouse upside down and moving ball as this will move dirt off ball detecting system and it did.

Other than this small problem I had at first I have found no problems with the Mighty Mouse.


But everyone to there own.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 27, 2006)

See, I might as I said go for the stronger bluetooth Mighty Mouse as I LOVE the side buttons and the one button desgin and even the apple logo 

How ever, the scroll ball is just a PAIN.

I used a v. good microsoft mouse On my PC (which my dad now has) and it worked much better and does work on my mac, however lacks the side buttons, I also like to show off with my side buttons when my dad's in the room 

*The Doctor*


----------



## xris (Aug 10, 2006)

heard about it but I haven't seem it: 
I have it's wireless predecessor and you might want to consider the extra running costs, batteries don't really last long in these things.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 10, 2006)

xris said:


> heard about it but I haven't seem it:
> I have it's wireless predecessor and you might want to consider the extra running costs, batteries don't really last long in these things.



Is it worth the cost, does it move good? 

*The Doctor*


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006HZ0L/104-2754426-1819143?v=glance&n=172282

I have been using the Logitech MX700 optical mouse
for 3 years -  the mighty mouse is dead in a trap with 
a broken neck compared to the mx700.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 10, 2006)

I tested out a Mighty Mouse at the Apple store (It was hooked up to a Mac Pro!), and I can see what you mean. Left and right click are ok, but you almost have to pick the mouse up and push on the side to activate the side buttons. The click-the-scroll-wheel thing is a little odd too.
Maybe it's just me, but 50 bucks for a wired mouse seems like a lot. I'd much rather use a non-apple mouse with all the same functions, then have 30 bucks left over.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 10, 2006)

I like how everything is place on the Mighty Mouse and maybe the optical light will be better... Does anyone know if there is a very simalir mouse to the Mighty Mouse?


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 10, 2006)

There's a wired and unwired version. I haven't tried the unwired one yet, though, because they can't leave them out at stores..
Then there's the single-button ones.. but they're not at the online Apple store, from what I see.


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2006)

g/re/p said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006HZ0L/104-2754426-1819143?v=glance&n=172282
> 
> I have been using the Logitech MX700 optical mouse
> for 3 years -  the mighty mouse in dead in a trap with
> a broken neck compared to the mx700.



I loved my MX700 untill the charger broke (springs got tired so doesn't make conection anymore), me i like my wired mx 510 but have been vert tempted by the new Logitech G series mice. The wireless one comes with a charger and two batteries so you never get caught out.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't know what to do ... Recently my mouse works ok as in pointing and the Mouse Ball! (scrolling)

So ... there we go .. I need to find one very simalr with those buttons.


----------



## Frida (Aug 11, 2006)

I've had a corded Logitech two-button mouse with a scroll wheel for a looong time without any probs. Cheap and reliable. To scroll sideways just hold down the Shift key when scrolling.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 12, 2006)

Frida said:


> I've had a corded Logitech two-button mouse with a scroll wheel for a looong time without any probs. Cheap and reliable. To scroll sideways just hold down the Shift key when scrolling.



What model?


----------



## Frida (Aug 12, 2006)

M-BJ58, I think. Basic model.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 12, 2006)

Frida said:


> M-BJ58, I think. Basic model.



Basic! lol ... Altho, You wouldn't happen to know of anything that is like the mighty mouse would you? Doesn't have to be wireless but the side buttons wuld be great.

Thanx in advance

*The Doctor*


----------



## xris (Aug 13, 2006)

Other than battery costs, NO PROBLEMS at all. The mouse moves faithfully and obediently 
Not sure if I misled you, as you seem keen on the side buttons, the wireless predecessor I'm talking about is a Blue toothOptical mouse that was available with a year or so ago. doesn't have any side buttons or scroll wheel .
cheers 
chris


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 13, 2006)

xris said:


> Other than battery costs, NO PROBLEMS at all. The mouse moves faithfully and obediently
> Not sure if I misled you, as you seem keen on the side buttons, the wireless predecessor I'm talking about is a Blue toothOptical mouse that was available with a year or so ago. doesn't have any side buttons or scroll wheel .
> cheers
> chris



Hang on a minute, I don't really understand what your saying lol ... please write it out again?

Thank you

*The Doctor*


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 13, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Is it worth the cost, does it move good?
> 
> *The Doctor*



xris was responding to your older post, I think. The older wireless mouse has no extra buttons, just a single button, same as older Apple mouse.
The wireless Mighty Mouse has the same layout as the wired Mighty Mouse, but has improved tracking because of the laser. Also, the battery life should be much better than the previous wireless mouse.

I like the Logitech MX310, which has side buttons, and an extra top button.
I use it because the left/right buttons are very quiet. Most other mice are annoying for me to use in a very quiet environment.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 13, 2006)

DeltaMac said:


> xris was responding to your older post, I think. The older wireless mouse has no extra buttons, just a single button, same as older Apple mouse.
> The wireless Mighty Mouse has the same layout as the wired Mighty Mouse, but has improved tracking because of the laser. Also, the battery life should be much better than the previous wireless mouse.
> 
> I like the Logitech MX310, which has side buttons, and an extra top button.
> I use it because the left/right buttons are very quiet. Most other mice are annoying for me to use in a very quiet environment.



Ok ... I made my descion ... I will stick with the wired MM for now and then soon go for the new MM.

*The Doctor*


----------



## Frida (Sep 13, 2006)

Check these mouses/mice/mices/pointing devices out

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/categories/AU/EN,crid=2133,categoryid=412

I'm probably being slightly heretic, but many of these are way cooler than the not-so-mighty Mighty Mouse. Enough buttons to keep the most addicted clicker happy.


----------

